# Rodeo Photography?



## swoop_ds (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm shooting a wedding in a month and the day after the bride and groom are throwing a rodeo.  (I don't get it either, but that's besides the point) They said that it's really common at Rodeos for photographers to take pictures during the events and have a booth setup with a laptop where they sell prints.

Anyone heard of this or have experience with this sort of thing?

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## m.stevenson (Jul 6, 2010)

I have seen it at a lot of horse shows but I don't know how well the "rodeo" atmosphere will be for this... if you got nothing going on that day and you have the equipment to do it I would say go for it it might be a good way to make a few extra bucks.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes i do it with another photographer (horses,Football,cricket and most sports) we use a fuji ask200 dye sub printer


----------



## swoop_ds (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Gary, what do you usually charge for prints?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2010)

swoop_ds said:


> Thanks Gary, what do you usually charge for prints?



£10 for a 9x6 in a mount, only costs £0.85 for print and mount  about $15


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2010)

I also have a Hiti 730ps slower printing (very good prints) can be picked up on ebay very cheap, 8x6 takes about 20 seconds using a laptop but can print straight from CF card placed in printer but slower


----------



## icassell (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this an informal rodeo or a pro-event?  Pro rodeo in the U.S., like other pro sports, has banned most photographic gear unless you have a photographic pass.


----------



## swoop_ds (Jul 8, 2010)

This is an informal rodeo I think.  I'm not 100% sure.  The couple said that they are "throwing a rodeo" so I assume it's not some pro circuit thing.  Either way I'll go and try to take pictures.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

It's sports photography.

Long lens, fairly large aperture (enough to retain sharpness, yet blur the background), continuous focus mode, Aperture priority, watch the shutter speed stays above 1/500, bump ISO to keep you at or above 1/500.

Do you use back button focus?


----------



## swoop_ds (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm honestly not super setup for sports photography but I think that I will be able to get some decent shots. Ill be there anyway so I would like to give it a shot.

If the pictures I take are crap, and I don't think they'll be too bad, people just won't buy them I guess lol 

I just haven't decided if I want to sell the photos on the spot or afterwards somehow


----------



## kelli_anne (Jul 15, 2010)

I would suggest selling them on the spot and sell them online on your own website. People are more likely to buy them if its right in front of them instead of taking a business card, and putting it in there purse or wallet with the hundred other business cards. Its kind of like the t-shirts that they sell at concerts, truck and tractor pulls and rodeos. Most people will not spend the time going online to order something. But on the other hand Some people my not have the money on them at the moment so they may take your business card and go online and order. And then other people my love your photos so much they they want more or the family and friends would want more so they go online and order more. 

I would recommend stapling or attaching a business card to the customers receipt. Along with having your business card out on the table for anyone.That way they can look you up online if need. And by getting people onto your website could lead to other photo sessions and jobs!! Its all about making money and marketing!!!


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2010)

The ole *'strike while the iron's hot'* sales strategy. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2010)

Get in the ring with them, you won't need a long tele and it will make shooting more exciting


----------

